# KY river Lock#1



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how high the Ohio river has to get to reach the top of the dam, lock 1,ky river at Carrolton? Would this be the Markland Dam lower pool?Or tell me where I might look for this Imfo. 
Wandering,does anyone ever fish there?
Thanks for your help,


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

It would probably take 40+ ft to top Ky#1.And no, no one fishes there cause its all posted,keep out, penalty of death ,etc.etc.(and gets patroled)
However KY dam#2 on upstream is readily accessible.And KY F&W stocks pools 2 thru 14 with Sauger. Best resource is KY Fish and Wildlife web page.


----------



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

I fished up there this summer and it looked like the top of the dam was only about 12 feet above the Ohio river and the lower markland Dam gage height was at 13 feet,now its at about 30 feet.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

from my understanding KY #1 on the Kentucky River is an overspill type dam. so the water is always over the spill structure. if you're referring to going over markland, possible, but it would take the likes of an EXTREEEEME act of mother nature for that to occur.


----------



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

Where the ky river empties into the Ohio river.Would this be in the markland Dam lower pool?
Trying to get the gage height for that pool.


----------



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

You got it ,man
I live about 1 1/2hrs away. Would like to know whats goin on before we drive up.
We launch the boat at Carrolton right where the ky meets the Ohio river and motor up the ky river about two miles,and fish below lock and dam #1. We've had good luck there.
Usually when we fish there,the gage height for that pool is aroud 13 ft.,but according to the web site for the gage height for Markland dam(lower pool),the web site said the Ohio river came up to 30ft. That had to put it up and over the lock#1 dam.
So It would be nice to know what the gage height is to the top of the dam #1 ky .before we decide to drive up.


----------



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I use the usga sites


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

no way to tell since the Ohio's flow fluctuates as does the Ky river but i thought generally the top of the dam is breached aound 25 ft on the Markland gauge but a lot of that is dependant on the KY at Lockport Gauge. When the Ky has nowhere to go, it backs up and over the dam there( #1) but somewhere around the 25 ft mark ( at Markland) would be a safe guess. 


Salmonid


----------



## James A (Jun 2, 2011)

I talked to the "Ky River Authority" today. They said there is no gage height imfo for that dam.(lock#1ky) They said,I would have to try and figure it out myself,by vissually looking at the dam,and guestimate how much above the water level to the crest of the top of the dam and then checking the gage height at the Markland dam.
They also said,there can be a big difference in the water level,from one location to the other when there letting a lot of water thru Markland Dam,since it is several miles between the two locations.
So thanks "Salmonid," I think that 25' mark at the Markland would be close or a good reference to start with.
I wanted to come there up there and fish last week when the Ohio was coming up and the ky was'nt doing much at that time.But I was thinking, there might not be a dam to fish below when we got there.
I hit it just right last yr.Oct. The Ohio river cam up a couple feet while I was there and there was not to much current coming over the dam from the Ky river. I had never experieced cat fishin like that before.There were a few fish that I could'nt bring up.They finnally pulled loose.I was not preparred.But it was great.lol!
Thanks for your help...


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

The upper pool has an elevation of 427.6 listed.,on KY river navigation charts.
lower pool is listed as 419.4


----------



## Bw1980 (Apr 29, 2021)

PT-63 said:


> It would probably take 40+ ft to top Ky#1.And no, no one fishes there cause its all posted,keep out, penalty of death ,etc.etc.(and gets patroled)
> However KY dam#2 on upstream is readily accessible.And KY F&W stocks pools 2 thru 14 with Sauger. Best resource is KY Fish and Wildlife web page.


Are you talking about the first dam on the ky.river coming from the ohio river being posted? I was wondering how the smallmouth,largemouth fishing is around that area.thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bw1980 said:


> Are you talking about the first dam on the ky.river coming from the ohio river being posted? I was wondering how the smallmouth,largemouth fishing is around that area.thanks


Post is almost 8 years old. But someone else might chime in on some info. Try putting a post up in out of state forum or Southwest forum an you might get some info.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

BW, that is a really old thread. You possibly get more info if you started a new one.
Slip


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Great minds think alike..


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

It maybe old ,but the dam (KY river #1) has not moved . So the numbers haven't changed.
If you're launching at Carrollton ,and the water is not up on Main st. It hasn't topped the dam.
Ohio river @clifty creek gauge is the closest to Carrollton( just down stream) 451 ft is floodstage.


----------

